
Why memorizing stuff can be good for you - hhs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nataliewexler/2019/04/29/why-memorizing-stuff-can-be-good-for-you/#25302673c4ff
======
murat124
First paragraph of the article:

> Memorizing facts is generally seen as less important than developing skills
> like critical thinking. In fact, though, having information stored in your
> memory is what enables you to think critically.

Uhm, no. Having info stored in memory is not what enables you to think
critically. Critical thinking is a skill that is obtained by being a skeptic
and thinking objectively, among others, but it does not require memorization.
Had all the info I have gathered in my life so far that gave me the skill of
critical thinking were stored in my memory, I would have run out of memory
years ago. You input data, process it, after some TTL data is overwritten by
some other data. All that matters is how you process the data once you've
obtained it.

Of course there are cases that storing info in your memory certainly helps,
but critical thinking is not one of them.

